# 300 win mag vs 300wsm



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

What are the subtle and profound differneces in all aspects of these cartridges?

Cheddar


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

One is short.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kidding aside, I will let one of these techy reloader bro's give you a better answer than me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> One is short.


That's about it. 

The 300 Win Mag cartridge is longer, so it's closer to the target. 

Relatively speaking 300 WSM ballistics are close to the 300 WM but with less powder.

Many hunters, including myself, prefer the lighter easier-to-handle short action rifles that the short magnums offer.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> The 300 Win Mag cartridge is longer, so it's closer to the target.


Hahahahahaha thats about the funniest thing I think I've ever read. Fantastic!

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

WSM is supposed to have lighter perceived recoil. It is also freaking awesome to say "WSM"


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

And it will reach the bottom of a tuna fish can.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> What are the subtle and profound differneces in all aspects of these cartridges?
> 
> Cheddar


I shoot a 300 short and love it. Some people claim better ballistics with the short mag, some day it's marketing hype. I agree that because of the shorter action on the rifle the rifle itself tends to be shorter/lighter and this is one of the main benefits. Especially hiking around. However, the smaller rifle also results in much more kick back and a sore shoulder. I added a muzzle break to help with the recoil and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive had both and sold the 22" barreled wsm for a 26" barreled wm that is about the same length over all (Thompson Prohunter) Reloading is easier and cheaper for the wm over the wsm. Havnt noticed a single difference in killing power between the two. One shot from either kills anything I want to kill as long as I do my job and put it where it needs to be put. Recoil seems to be a little more stout on the wm over the wsm but not by a large margin.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There is also the factor that the WM is a belted magnum, which some argue is not an issue at all. The 300 WM is supposed to have much less reloads per brass due to higher pressures, again due to the more powder being used. I haven't ever shot a WM, but my go to gun is the 300 WSM as it is very accurate and recoil is very tolerable for a big boy gun, way less than my 30-06. Mine has a muzzle brake, but I rarely use it as I just find it unnecessary and as it does change the point of impact by a little bit. I am with Goob, like it for the short action that creates a lighter gun, mine is Savage model 16 Bear Hunter with medium stainless fluted barrel 22" barrel, very accurate for as short as the barrel is.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I went through this last year: 30WM vs 300WSM.
Ballistics were about the same.
I liked the shorter action of the WSM.
I handload, so no issues there.
What finally swayed me was that if I was traveling and needed ammo, 300WM is available anywhere. Heck, even Wal-Mart carries a good variety.


----------

